# Orvis1 new portable toy...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope the mods don't mind me linking others over to BFT. I guess mine was the first of this model that Tubedude has gotten his hands on so he did a review on my new toon. He was nice enough to pimp it out for me. I picked it up for $120 on e-bay including fins and a pump so I was pretty stoked with the results. I think I will run up to tibble on Saturday and take it out for it's maiden float. That is after I stop at sportsmans and get some smaller boxes and a net for the net holder he put on for me. Thanks Tubedude!

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No motor, cappuccino maker or microwave ?!?!? :shock: 

Looks good orvis1....tricked out by the best !!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

if you do have problems with the weak air valves like i do at times is wrap the threads up with some teflon tape before you put them on it helps a lot and can make for a better day out on the lake hope you enjoy your new toy and have fun on the water


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey fellow feather floater, I LIKE IT !! Be just like sitting in the lazy boy chair at home but better & alot more fun.  You should get alot of fun & use out of that ultimate fishing vessel complete with all the bells & whistles. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I hope the mods don't mind me linking others over to BFT.


I don't think Petersen minds, in fact, if anything it makes us all better appreciate how this site is so much better than all of the rest. It drives me crazy on those other sites how they are so user unfriendly-just like having to click on each pic rather than have them within the body of the post. Just my $0.02.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the mods don't mind me linking others over to BFT.
> ...


+1


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > orvis1 said:
> ...


+2 that is why I don't post my fishing reports on the other site because I can't just copy and paste it... Got it out this weekend and it was plenty comfortable looking forward to hiking it up to some alpine lakes this summer!


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Gotta love TDE (Tube Dude Engineering) I am going to his place tomorrow to get sonar installed on my FC4 deluxe, he fabricated some rod holders for me too. What a great guy!


----------

